# Food Safety News - 04/04/2021...... Hard boiled Easter eggs don’t last forever; store safely and eat soon



## daveomak.fs (Apr 4, 2021)

*Hard boiled Easter eggs don’t last forever; store safely and eat soon*
By News Desk on Apr 04, 2021 12:04 am After boiling eggs, decorating them, hunting them, and adding them to candy baskets, families need to make sure leftover hard boiled eggs are handled properly so no one gets sick. Eggs can cause food poisoning because salmonella is a common bacteria found in uncooked and unbroken eggs. Salmonella can be present on both the outside... Continue Reading

*Germany supports food safety in African countries*
By News Desk on Apr 04, 2021 12:03 am Two German agencies are helping to boost food safety and consumer protection in Tunisia. The German Federal Institute for Risk Assessment (BfR) and Federal Office of Consumer Protection and Food Safety (BVL), both part of the German Federal Ministry of Food and Agriculture (BMEL), are lending their expertise to the project. Tunisia adopted a new food... Continue Reading


*Raw milk recalled; at least five people already sick with campylobacteriosis*
By News Desk on Apr 03, 2021 01:44 pm At least five people in Washington have infections from Campylobactor after drinking unpasteurized, raw milk from Dungeness Valley Creamery. State tests found the bacteria. The Washington Department of Health reports that the creamery has recalled all of its raw milk with best-by dates of April 13 or earlier. The recall includes milk in gallon, half-gallon,... Continue Reading


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

After reading that about the Easter eggs I am in awe that  I made it out of childhood. LOL.


----------



## jim1251 (Apr 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> After reading that about the Easter eggs I am in awe that  I made it out of childhood. LOL.


Really, we all must have been on death's door continuously.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

Yep, riding bikes w/o helmets, no seatbelts in the cars, riding in the beds of pickups just to name a few things.  And in my post under the original, I wasnt trying to be snide. I really cant see how any of us lived out of childhood! 


jim1251 said:


> Really, we all must have been on death's door continuously.


----------

